# Top Ten Reasons Why It's Okay to Be Depressed for the Holidays



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2008)

Top Ten Reasons Why It's Okay to Be Depressed for the Holidays
by  Merely Me, HealthCentral 
Monday, December 22, 2008 


You go caroling and are told that you do a mean Alvin the Chipmunk impersonation.

You show your kids that it is possible for Santa to come down the chimney and end up getting stuck.

You are still looking for Tickle Me Elmo.

You never got the Red Ryder BB gun you wanted as a kid. 

You did get the Red Ryder BB gun you wanted and almost shot your eyes out with it.

You keep standing under mistletoe but nothing ever happens.

Your grandmother really did get run over by a reindeer.

There is nothing to watch on TV but _It's a Wonderful Life_.

You finally remember a repressed memory of eating what your childhood friend told you was lemonade flavored snow.

You get the deluxe fruitcake at the office party gift exchange as you watch your nemesis co-worker get an ipod.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2008)

[SIGN]11/10[/SIGN]

And I'll add my favorite song:

YouTube - Alvin  the Chipmunks Christmas Don't Be Late (original TV)


----------



## white page (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks ! this made me smile


----------



## NicNak (Dec 26, 2008)

11.  Your parents deside to show embarassing slide show photos of your childhood.
12.  Finding plastered drunk Grandfather passed out  in the snow.
13.  Woke up Christmas morning to find the dog had opened up and chewed all the presents.
14.  You accidently re-gifted a present back to the person who baught it for you last year.
15.  You were given the entire "for dummies" collection.
16.  You baught a calender as a gift and only realized after they opened it, that it was for 2008.
17.  You didn't even get a piece of coal from Santa
18.  Your drunk aunt thought she would try to dance, breaking her leg, you spent Christmas evening at the emergency.
19.  Cooked Christmas dinner and everyone got food poisioning.
20.  Your an American   (this one is for Daniel)  :teehee:


P.S.  None of these actually happened  to me, except for the slide show :blush:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2008)

NN
 - also [SIGN]11/10[/SIGN]


----------

